# High schooler IBS help



## bn15152 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, i am a senior in high school and i am pretty sure i have ibs. I have had abdominal pain and gas in most of the mornings before school(not usually on the weekend) and it is very irratating. It sometimes seems like i have constipation for a little while but then goes away. I usually have to try and go to the bathroom before but most of the time, its a failed attempt. I think its most likely ibs-c but i have had ibs-d in the past. This has been happening for a about a few months but recently got worse and its starting to effect my school-life and some what of my social life. Are there any tips that anyone can give me? Any tablets, herbs, medicines that work for people in my situation? Or foods that i should avoid?


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd say go to the doctor and try to rule other stuff out first, like a food intolerance or allergy.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

HIGH SCHOOLER -rockingirl above is right about checking for allergies especially those caused by foods or items you consume, but here is a recommended way to check and be able to do the testing immediately and by yourself or preferably with another person:You are so young that it's probably nothing to worry about, but without knowing your past health history I would say that you need to purchase the NAET book "Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition or "Say Goodbye to Your Allergies" 2nd edition and learn how to immediately test for food allergies yourself or with a helper by using MRT or muscle response testing. It's easy to learn, but takes a little practice at first and very accurate . . . then you'll know what foods or substances you need to avoid or to treat to eliminate the allergy. It's all in this book and you will refer to its techniques for most all your health issues way into the future too. You will not believe what you will discover from this book. Cost is about $17 to $24, buy it from amazon or from the naet website. My wife and I use these techniques all the time.Food sensitivities, intolerances, allergies play a bigger role in health than most people realize and they can wreck havoc on your gastro-intestinal tract and that is what I would suspect is starting to happen to you. Of course stress can play a part in this too so if stress is a problem, learn how to release that as much as possible and try not to let it build up.I wish you well!DAD


----------

